# Question about goldfish and aquaclear filters.



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi
I have a 110 gallon tall tank and 6 fancy goldfish in it and I was wondering if 2 aquaclear 110 are enough filtration for the tank.
Please comment. Thanks.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Aquaclears are great HOB filters. For goldfish, it is generally recommended that you use twice the filter power normally used for a tank's size. So, if you had a 50 gallon tank, you would want to use a 100 gallon-capable filter or two 50-gallon filters _or more_. Since the Aquaclear 110 has a range of 60-110, you may consider adding slightly more filtration, but it should be adequate. A canister filter for a goldfish tank is never a bad choice either!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

you should try to aim for 1,100 gph (10x filtration). if i remember correctly the 110 does 500gph max. with proper maintenance and weekly large water changes two should suffice.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I could definitely ad more filters but fancy goldfish are not fans of strong currents.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

have you tried looking at the sunsun canister filters? the ac 110s are $80/ea. sunsun 304 are only $10 more . you do not need as high a turnover rate for canisters.you can also do a 303/304 combo. it is easy to baffle the outflows by turning the spray bars toward the back wall of the tank. just make sure you get in touch with the seller to make sure it has the correct plug. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SunSun-Cani...210520153?pt=Fish_Filters&hash=item3cd15c3a59


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im not really an expert on how much filtration youneed but i have a aquaclear 75 for my 50 gallon goldfish tank, i really like them


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

sandybottom said:


> you should try to aim for 1,100 gph (10x filtration). if i remember correctly the 110 does 500gph max. with proper maintenance and weekly large water changes two should suffice.



Agreed. And agreed on the sunsun filters being a good option.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Agreed. And agreed on the sunsun filters being a good option.


So you guys think is better to have the 2 aquaclears and a sunsun?
Probably baffle the aquaclears then?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i personally would get 2 sunsuns. if you want you could do an aq and a sunsun.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

sandybottom said:


> i personally would get 2 sunsuns. if you want you could do an aq and a sunsun.



Agreed


----------

